# S-ER Spec V turbo possible???



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

I just got a 03 Spec V about a month ago... and I'm thinking that the car would be nicer if it had a turbo in it. However, since I don't know all that much about all that stuff... I figure I'd post something on here for all you guys and maybe some girls to talk about. Is a turbo possible for a Spec V? If so, who makes one that'll fit and work properly?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why not scroll down and read some threads........

or go over to www.b15sentra.net or www.thevboard.com and search about turbo spec v. the search has to be forum specific.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Read ME!


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/B15QR25turbokits.htm


----------



## StevoSER2004 (Oct 2, 2004)

Thrasher_75 said:


> I just got a 03 Spec V about a month ago... and I'm thinking that the car would be nicer if it had a turbo in it. However, since I don't know all that much about all that stuff... I figure I'd post something on here for all you guys and maybe some girls to talk about. Is a turbo possible for a Spec V? If so, who makes one that'll fit and work properly?



Sup man......by what i have learned from Stillen and Greddy turbos, a turbo kit is not possible for the 2000 and up model Sentras or the sentra with the CVTC 2.5 engine. They said it will only be a matter of time after the turbo is installed of the engine blowing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

StevoSER2004 said:


> Sup man......by what i have learned from Stillen and Greddy turbos, a turbo kit is not possible for the 2000 and up model Sentras or the sentra with the CVTC 2.5 engine. They said it will only be a matter of time after the turbo is installed of the engine blowing.



stop posting this BS already.

GO CLICK IN THE STICKY.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CLICK HERE!

it's at the very top of this forum and says "TURBO KITS FOR YOUR CAR! "

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70277


----------

